# shotguns



## rugershooter1234 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am going to get a new shotgun to hunt coyotes and was wondering what is the best 12 ga. 3 1/2 in. pump gun and simiauto gun. the next question is what is the best shells for coyotes and if its a new high density load is the worth the price. I am on a budget and don't like guns that kick real hard. I have shot a 870 express super magnum with a 3 1/2 in. shell and it barly kicked.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would use 3 inch shells #4 buck or BB shot, would feel ok about 2 3/4 as well. Dont know much about the hight density shot but it sounds good.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I would use the 870 with a 28' berrel but i am not sure if it will take the 3 1/2. i would use the buck shot because they hit the hardest and have the most takedown power. if the kick is to much maby you should think about a recoil pad.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have had coyote get away with four buck but have seen video of guys shooting them dead as can be. I shoot a 10 guage i would recommend shooting that but if your don't like the kick stick with 3 1/2. I am unsure about the shot so far i'm still testing.


----------



## rugershooter1234 (Apr 24, 2005)

The super magnum will shoot 3 1/2 in. shells. I wouldn't get a gun unless it shot 3 1/2 in. shells. I'm not for sure but think the buck shot is illegal in KY. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

i would go with a benelli nova it is cheap and takes 3 1/2 in shells, its all synthetic so it is light and i dont think it kicks all that much


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

personally, the 870 express is an excellent shotgun,
size 3 buck should do just fine up to 50 yards, just pratice 
with full or mod chokes to see which give you the best pattern,
i've gotten 6 pellets on a pie plate at 30 yards with a 20 gauge fully choked barrel (that's enough to take out the whole lung vitals).


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Is there such thing as 3 buck?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes #4, #3, #2, #1, 000,00,0 But you dont see it very often.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dead coyote shotshells work well but they are expensive. you can order them through cabelas


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya but really how many shells are you going to be shooting when predaor hunting? I don't think price will be a big factor just becasue we don't shoot enough shells.
I've heard good things about that stuff and just steel T shot


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Just from my personal experience with testing shotshells the high density load is worth the price i see a difference when i shoot them but others may not. so don't quote me on that.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Any shotgun of at least 12gauge with a 3" chamber will do fine.

As for shot, I really like heavi-shot. I find that it performs very well on coyotes out to distances that you probably shouldn't shoot.

As for shot size, I like BB the best. I've found that you need the size for retained energy down range in order to penetrate organs and break bones to anchor the animal. But, you also need number of pellets in order to insure that you get enough hits. Go too big on size (ie 00 Buck) and you may not hit any bones or vital organs. Go too small and you may not have the energy downrange to break the bones you do hit or penetrate to the organs.

Heavi-shot or high density shot outperforms lead. Steel is terrible. It loses energy too fast.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it! :wink:


----------

